
Twenty Questions Of Maddening, Delicious Geometry - sohkamyung
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2018/10/03/twenty-questions-of-maddening-delicious-geometry/
======
amai
For fans of geometry I can recommend the following book:

Apostol, Mnatsakanian: New Horizons in Geometry :
[https://www.amazon.com/Horizons-Geometry-Dolciani-
Mathematic...](https://www.amazon.com/Horizons-Geometry-Dolciani-Mathematical-
Expositions/dp/088385354X)

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_calculus)

------
anc84
Warning, the comments are spoilers in many cases. :(

~~~
theoh
It's the convention

------
munchbunny
These are awesome puzzles!

There are a few problems where I wish they'd be clearer about what the number
labels mean. Areas? Edge lengths? They look like they're labeling areas, but I
assume that figuring out what the numbers mean isn't intended to be part of
the puzzle.

------
saagarjha
These would make excellent AMC problems. Visually pleasing diagrams,
nontrivial uses of similarity, many problems having a “nice” and a “brute-
force” solution–all of these fit right in.

------
cousin_it
Amazing presentation, and just the right difficulty. Thanks for posting this!

------
chasing
Are links to the answers provided?

~~~
krackers
Here's the twitter link to the first shaded circles one:
[https://twitter.com/Cshearer41/status/998606724817981441](https://twitter.com/Cshearer41/status/998606724817981441)

Toppled square:
[https://twitter.com/Cshearer41/status/1026837809716518912](https://twitter.com/Cshearer41/status/1026837809716518912)

------
a_e_k
Clever.

#3 was particularly elegant, once I saw the trick. I got x=5 for it.

